# trays



## journeyman (Jun 26, 2006)

hey all I'm putting together a darkroom and I have most of the big stuff complied together.  Just filling in the cracks so here the first in a long line of questions.

Where's a cheap place to get trays for developing the prints.  I went to the local hardware store but they couldn't point be towards anything.

Anyone know what I'm looking for that's cheap and strudy?


----------



## joyride (Jun 26, 2006)

i havent checked, but I've heard some paint places have larger trays.  I could be wrong, but its worth a shot.


----------



## stingray (Jun 27, 2006)

You're probably not in Australia, but here we have a shop called Vanbar that sells all the darkroom supplies... even the patterson trays are very cheap. I mean, pretty much just as cheap as if they were "home brand".
Look here if you're interested: http://www.vanbar.com.au/catalogue/...=1&Item1=DARKROOM&Item2=DEVELOPING&Item3=TRAY


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 27, 2006)

Pet stores, and some super markets, sell kitty litter trays.  They're cheap.  They can easily handle 11x14's.  The only problem is that the bottoms are not ridged on the inside -- prints can be hard to lift off the bottom.  You can epoxy a few thin 1/8" thick plastic strips to the inside bottoms of the trays to eliminate this nuisance.  I have kitty litter trays that are 30 years old and going strong.


----------

